
Why I Think Elm Is the Future of Front End Development - rgoomar
https://medium.com/@rgoomar/why-i-think-elm-is-the-future-of-front-end-development-21e9b091fa05#.3nop9b3rb
======
nudpiedo
You just have to code every single user interaction and effect from scratch in
every project unless you want to deal with ports or impurity.

Integration of different elm subcomponents is also a pain in the ass because
it doesn't have any mechanism to agomerate existing functionality which
modifies the UI.

Unless it solves those problems and includes functional objects and compile
time macros to transform parts of the code it won't get practical any time
soon.

------
cutler
With massive backing behind Angular and React from giants like Google and
Facebook I doubt Elm will make a dent in overall adoption. There are many
excellent functional transpile to JS languages out there (Clojurescript is my
favourite) but industry wants Javascript. Furthermore, a lot of front-end JS
is coupled with back-end Node.js so any new front-end language will need to
integrate well with Node.js which is the new Enterprise hotness.

~~~
rgoomar
I agree. It isn't going to have a large dent in adoption. Bigger companies
won't just jump on board and will use Angular and React due to popularity and
it is probably easier to hire engineers with experience in one or the other.
But, I think the adoption of Elm for newer projects can have a significant
impact.

------
jazoom
What about the promise of web assembly? I'd be surprised if the dominant front
end language used 10 years from now has already been invented.

------
pacomerh
I have read that integrating with Javascript isn't as trivial, like other non-
Elm libraries. Do you have any thoughts on this?

~~~
rgoomar
It isn't that hard. You just have to communicate with the Elm ports library
appropriately. See this for more information: [https://guide.elm-
lang.org/interop/javascript.html](https://guide.elm-
lang.org/interop/javascript.html)

